# 20mm straight with 7/16 marble



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Okay people, this is my last post for a while so hang on, what do you think 20 mm straight cut single pair bands with 7/16 marble kill humanly? You should at least appreciate the fact that I want to make sure the bands aren't underpowered to make animals suffer. Thanks

And yes, I have looked in hunting setups page 4x.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

In my experience bro I have only ever used marbles and straight cut 20s for target as I don't think they pack enough punch. Personally for hunting I wouldn't use any less than a 27 to 22mm single tbg with steel (small game, birds) and for anything like squirrels and bigger I swear by 25 to 20mm dbl tbg with 10 or 12mm lead. I'm sure most people's set ups vary but that's the usual rule of thumb I go by  hope this helps mate and happy hunting 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What about single 25 mm - 20mm taper with 7/16 marbles?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Should I use 1/2 marble or 7/16 marble?


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

What kind of game are you going for, I'd maybe say yes for birds birds but I'm not sure about furry game, I'd say it's more the weight of marbles that don't really have the stopping power compared to steel or lead. Hopefully someone reads and could comment that has hunted with marbles and could say for sure if they would do the job!?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If you insist on using marbles, I doubt 1/16" will make a significant difference for hunting. I don't hunt, but if I did, I would only use lead or steel.

Everything you wanted to know about shooting marbles....and more.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/40606-Attn.-All-Marble-Shooters
Attn. All Marble Shooters


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Use 5/8 inch marbles . They weigh about the same as 7/16 inch steel .


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/66449-Rattler

Hah! Check this awesomeness! Marble kill!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You are losing energy with both your bands and your marbles. Consider tapering your bands and using nothing lighter than the 1/2 inch marbles. Marbles lose velocity pretty quick so try to shoot close.

13.5 inches x 1/2 x 3/4 (roughly 8mm x 20mm) TBG is my everyday setup and I shoot 7/16 steel and 3/8 lead with it. With that I would shoot most birds and smaller animals like rats. A well placed shot will take a larger animal like a rabbit but I wouldn't go larger than that. My full on hunting setup is 1 x 3/4 TBG with lead cubes 3/8 on a side.

winnie


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey RS - considering what you are doing - Rats at distance. I'd consider making up a Starship Slingshot (crutchshot etc.) and use 9.5mm Steel. That would give you the power/distance and work great for you arthritic wrist.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd be shooting starlings,Pigeons or rats. Is 20mm with 9/16 marble enough? Or is the 7/16 marble better?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think at closer range with good placement you should be OK. If you get nervous - use steel or better lead (less exciting ricochets). Starlings, pigeons and rats are all fairly tough animals - so you'd need to be getting solid head shots. I've got 25-20mm taper singles (32" draw) and sure its powerful enough to do what you want.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I should be OK with 20mm 9/16 marble or 7/16 marble? Right?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You should be OK. If you aren't getting good clean kills - then get heavier ammo. You'll need to be the judge on that based on our setup.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok, thanks man


----------

